# The Great Goat Break Out!



## jodief100 (Aug 12, 2011)

Every evening when I drive down our road, I slow down and watch my goats out in the field.    Last night I didn't see any.  When they see me come home they all run to the barn because they know I am going to go up and let them all out.    So when I pulled into the drive I looked up to the barn.  No goats.  I look around and I see them in the upper field.  I think oh that's where they are....WAIT!  There is a buck in that field - the does are not supposed to be there!  He has been in that field with 3 does for a week and been behaving very "studly".  So I run up- in my work clothes, skirt, dress shoes and all.  The buck has hammered on the gate so much he broke the latch.  

So the group that broke in was a combination of does who either have not yet gained back thier weight after weaning thier babies, does with kids still on them and some young does too small to be bred yet- but could be.  

I am not panicky enough to lute them all.  I have none and am not sure how much it costs or if I can even get it.  How long can I wait to lute them if it turns out I need to? They all came back out without a fight with no signs of being in heat so I "think" everything is fine but you never know.......


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 12, 2011)

Lut's pretty cheap.  I got a whole bottle for 15$ from my vet.
I've never used it to get them to lose an unwanted pregnancy, though...just to induce labor...so I can't help you w/ that part.

Darned fence-smashing bucks anyway....:/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 12, 2011)

I would be shocked if not atleast one or two are bred. I  have had that happen a couple times, and always someone ended up pregnant. I would consider lutalysing the younger does that are two young to be pregnant. 

I just always keep the dates written down, incase someone ends up looking pregnant.

Edited to clarify, I haven't had any of my real young does get out with the bucks. so we don't lutalyse, I just keep records of the buck that they got in with, so I have proper information for paperwork.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd be in "better safe than sorry" mode and lute at least the does who were too young to breed (but at a fertile age.)


----------



## elevan (Aug 12, 2011)

I had a young doeling keep finding her way into the buck's yard / pen.  Ugh!

I'd definitely lute the ones that are too young to be bred.  My vet says you want to do it no later than 3 weeks post breeding.  Generally he has me give 2 shots - 1st as soon as I know that a problem breeding took place and the 2nd 3 weeks after the first...says this will guarantee that it works.

_I've only had to do this twice with the one doeling...Maggie Maehem (pronounced mayhem...perfect name, huh?)_


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 13, 2011)

OK, I was leaning towards getting the little ones and y'all have talked me into it.  There is a young vet who just opened a mobile large animal practice near me.  I have been talking to him and I think I can get him to write a scrip.  

What is the dosage?


----------



## elevan (Aug 13, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> OK, I was leaning towards getting the little ones and y'all have talked me into it.  There is a young vet who just opened a mobile large animal practice near me.  I have been talking to him and I think I can get him to write a scrip.
> 
> What is the dosage?


It's 2ml to abort - given IM


----------



## FrankieO (Aug 14, 2011)

I guess the real question other than for the young does is whether you want to have any more goats. If you don't, then treat all of the does, as noted the stuff isn't expensive. If you don't mind the idea, then just lute the ones that are too young. Great story by the way. I had to laugh at the idea of the buck breaking through the gate in a fit of passion, or whatever it was. Thanks for sharing it.


----------

